# Acromantis Farmosa (Taiwan flower)



## alicenwnderlnd (Apr 20, 2011)

Acromantis Farmosa (Taiwan Flower Mantis) by macromike1, on Flickr





Acromantis Farmosa by macromike1, on Flickr





Acromantis Farmosa by macromike1, on Flickr





Acromantis Farmosa by macromike1, on Flickr


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice pics. I wish I could help with a boy. Sorry. If one happens to be made available, it's all yours. I relinquish all claims and requests made previously for a male.




Good luck


----------



## psyconiko (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice pictures of Acromantis Formosana.


----------



## Arwen9 (Apr 20, 2011)

Amazing photos of a beautiful mantis. B)


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (Apr 20, 2011)

Nikkko said:


> Nice pictures of Acromantis Formosana.


Darn knew I would mess that up... thanks for pointing that out.. guess i shouldn't copy things :lol: wish i could edit it...


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 20, 2011)

Alice said:


> Darn knew I would mess that up... thanks for pointing that out.. guess i shouldn't copy things :lol: wish i could edit it...


No matter, they are great photos! Actually the "correct" name for this species is _Acromantis formosana_ with a little f. It's an easy mistake to make, because it is named after the island of Formosa, now Taiwan, which is just north of the Philippines and uncomfortably close to China which sometimes makes rumblings about coming and taking it back; in fact, the last time I got a parcel from there I think, "Republic of China" was written on the stamps. By international agreement, the first letter of the species name is never capitalized, but if you read an undoctored version of Darwin's _Voyage of the Beagle_ (*much* more fun the _The Origin of Species_) you will see that he capitalizes the "specific epithet" when it applies to a proper noun like a country or surname, so he will write _Noctua cunicularia_, but _Cavia Patagonica_.

Incidentally, as you may know, "formosa" means "beautiful" in Spanish and is a fitting name for this mantis. Isn't it great to free associate now and then?


----------



## GreenOasis (Apr 20, 2011)

I just have to wonder where she copied it from...I don't have this species! ...Yet.


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (Apr 21, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> No matter, they are great photos! Actually the "correct" name for this species is _Acromantis formosana_ with a little f. It's an easy mistake to make, because it is named after the island of Formosa, now Taiwan, which is just north of the Philippines and uncomfortably close to China which sometimes makes rumblings about coming and taking it back; in fact, the last time I got a parcel from there I think, "Republic of China" was written on the stamps. By international agreement, the first letter of the species name is never capitalized, but if you read an undoctored version of Darwin's _Voyage of the Beagle_ (*much* more fun the _The Origin of Species_) you will see that he capitalizes the "specific epithet" when it applies to a proper noun like a country or surname, so he will write _Noctua cunicularia_, but _Cavia Patagonica_.
> 
> Incidentally, as you may know, "formosa" means "beautiful" in Spanish and is a fitting name for this mantis. Isn't it great to free associate now and then?


thanks Phil, actually if it was not for the forums, i probably would not know any scientific names.... to much to remember.(much less spell) I am happy to report though, I now have a list. scientific,(which now i am double checking) common name and then what i call them...She is beautiful and much to her credit, very docile and will endure long photo shoots with only a BB as payment. This is a species i will continue with, so i must remember: Acromantis formosana ; Small f B)


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (Apr 21, 2011)

GreenOasis said:


> I just have to wonder where she copied it from...I don't have this species! ...Yet.


I will never reveal my sources :no: :innocent: This started as a "mystery mantis" and now i am hooked, they are a great species! they have great personalities, and they will tolerate long photo shoots. they are also the very first mantis i have ever had that i could get to do a threat stance( without camera of course) a little more training and i might get a picture of it.


----------



## animalexplorer (Apr 21, 2011)

Love the eyes on this species. Very nice pictures! TFS


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 21, 2011)

Does she play dead? Mine do, especially the males, they run around the container like chickens with their heads cut off and then drop dead, can't tell you how many I throw away and have to put back in their cages! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 21, 2011)

U know what is rally cool about a couple of those pics? the antennas are caught moving in the photos!


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (Apr 21, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> U know what is rally cool about a couple of those pics? the antennas are caught moving in the photos!


the antennas never stop! she played dead on me once, right after molting to adult. surprised the heck out of me when she flew then just fell to the ground, i thought i gave her a heart attack. then when i scoped her up she gave my finger a complete ruffing up and gave me my first and only threat pose that was BEAUTIFUL... no luck getting her to do it again though. I tried for hours today. :surrender:


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Apr 22, 2011)

I loved the first one pic, nice to know the correct name.... and "Hermosa" is the female of Beautiful in spanish, formosa.... I haven´t heard it as beautiful :blink: .

saludos


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 22, 2011)

Mexxico Ghost said:


> I loved the first one pic, nice to know the correct name.... and "Hermosa" is the female of Beautiful in spanish, formosa.... I haven´t heard it as beautiful :blink: .
> 
> saludos


Thanks for the correction, MG! I have a nasty feeling that I have made that mistake before. "Formosa" does mean "beautiful", but in Portuguese! I'm sure that Brazzil Ghost will agree!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 22, 2011)

Try not to stress her out taking pics


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (Apr 22, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Try not to stress her out taking pics


no stress... thats why i cant get the threat pose again.. My mantis carry signs that read "will work for flies"... :dots: . these smart little critters learn quickly that its fun to get out on a new plant and get fed extra flies.. i do have two types of mantis however, ones we call "wild" mantis and "trained" mantis. wild mantis have been kinda left alone to grow, fed, cleaned but not much interaction.They will buck and jump the first time you get them out but then normally settle down. then we have the "tame" ones, they regularly get out and handled, these guys will watch when we enter the room and hop on a hand willingly. i have a sub adult ghost that when she sees me she starts rocking back and forth and gets in a crouched position to jump on me. but she a super tame, she sits on my desk most days, putting her in her enclosure is getting harder and harder.


----------

